# holy crap why did i wait so long



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

lol, as soon as my wife left for work i threw together a makeshift 3 foot kicker in my backyard.  I felt like a kid again.  NASTY AIR....lol.  ok maybe not but i think my neighbor was ready to call the institute of living on me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

This Thread is Worthless Without Pictures..


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

:lol:  Having fun playing with the new bike?   My stunt was dismantled by one of the other tenants in our house.  :angry:  But it was fun while it lasted.

Do you have plans for a backyard like the Evils' now?


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 20, 2008)

3'? pics?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

soon as the kids go to bed i'll take a pick.

lol i went one better,  i just stuck my camera on the deck in movie mode and shot a jump. 

this is gonna be so much fun.  screw mtn biking, i want to go out and get a freestyle bike.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kryU_iug3zU

I know its super cheeeezy but i havent been on a bike other than to pull my kids around in like 10 years.  the problem was keeping my speed as i had to come up my driveway then bang a hard right.   and the takeoff was only a 2 x 10.  but god what fun.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


>



lol you KNOW i was thinking about that scene the whole time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


>



I freaking love Napoleon Dynamite but I'm a much better dancer..


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 20, 2008)

lol....  that's cool


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kryU_iug3zU
> 
> I know its super cheeeezy but i havent been on a bike other than to pull my kids around in like 10 years.  the problem was keeping my speed as i had to come up my driveway then bang a hard right.   and the takeoff was only a 2 x 10.  but god what fun.



nice..looks like some sweet toys to the left..JEA!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude, you're like a cross between Napolean Dynamite and Uncle Rico.  Not only do you build a cheezy jump, but you film yourself going off of it :lol:

actually I give you props, I'd bust my ass going off something like that


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2008)

I though you were full of crap...but that was like 3 feet. Sweet!

You looked like a pro.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

2 knees is totally legit..


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


>


I hate that movie, but that clip is hysterical.


2knees said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kryU_iug3zU
> 
> I know its super cheeeezy but i havent been on a bike other than to pull my kids around in like 10 years.  the problem was keeping my speed as i had to come up my driveway then bang a hard right.   and the takeoff was only a 2 x 10.  but god what fun.


You have some ballz, man!    I give you a lot of credit... you are* fearless*!!!  Are you sure you've only been riding your bike to pull the kids around over the last several years?  I tried to set up a jump with a pallet and a spare tire Brian had lying around in the backyard...and chickened out 3 times before I just decided to ride over the pallet flat.    WTG!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I though you were full of crap...but that was like 3 feet. Sweet!
> 
> You looked like a pro.



its my portable workbench.  i'm assuming its somewhere around that height.  otherwise i'd be bending over to cut shit.

anyway, i know it isnt anything special i'm just so pumped to get back into this stuff.  I raced motocross as a kid, i had a halfpipe in my backyard all the way through middle school and high school.  i really miss all this kind of stuff sometimes.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Dude, you're like a cross between Napolean Dynamite and Uncle Rico.  Not only do you build a cheezy jump, but you film yourself going off of it :lol:



:lol:  thats pretty good!


I could tell the first few posters thought i was full of shit so i filmed it.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2008)

You know the real reason Greg has been pushing you so hard to get on a bike is that he finally wanted to be better than you at something.....there goes that dream :wink:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 2 knees is totally legit..



Duh!...... haven't you seen footage of him ripping a zipper line in the bumps?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude, you're nuts.  Nice work!  Me thinks you're going to destroy your new bike if you keep that up though.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2008)

We'll have to bring him up to Nepaug, there were quite a few jumps up there for him to show us what hes got.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We'll have to bring him up to Nepaug, there were quite a few jumps up there for him to show us what hes got.



Good idea!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You know the real reason Greg has been pushing you so hard to get on a bike is that he finally wanted to be better than you at something.....there goes that dream :wink:



Not exactly my motive, but you're right. The dude has balls.

BTW, Evil Boy, for a guy with so much MTB experience, I'm not that far behind you..... 



bvibert said:


> Dude, you're nuts.  Nice work!  Me thinks you're going to destroy your new bike if you keep that up though.



He needs an FS with like 6" of travel if he wants to keep doing that crap. :-o



o3jeff said:


> We'll have to bring him up to Nepaug, there were quite a few jumps up there for him to show us what hes got.



No doubt. Pat's gonna make johnnypoach look like a big puss. :lol:

Seriously, Pat - with your motocross background you'd be all over free riding or some "cross stuntery". Imagine combining tree skiing with taking MC hits. I told you! I *knew *you had the right mentality for this. Congrats!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

2Knees, how wide is your skinny?  That looks narrow and high!

Awesome!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

this couldve been labeled stupid pet tricks or something.  It was stupid and deadhead nailed it earlier.  I'm sure there are many other factors like leg strength, balance, endurance and trail knowledge that i would have nothing in.  I was just trying to share my sheer joy. 


point was, I shouldve bought a usable bike a long time ago.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

:-o  sick.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> 2Knees, how wide is your skinny?  That looks narrow and high!
> 
> Awesome!



umm, think gaper.  (i have no idea what "how wide is your skinny?" means.)  

then ask me again.


oh and for the obvious jokes by the usual suspects.  Insert comment here______________________________________


the degree of difficulty on the "how wide.." comment is incredibly low.  If you're in the running for funniest AZ'er, we are gonna need something better.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

A skinny is a plank or ramp that is narrower than a bridge.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kryU_iug3zU
> 
> I know its super cheeeezy but i havent been on a bike other than to pull my kids around in like 10 years.  the problem was keeping my speed as i had to come up my driveway then bang a hard right.   and the takeoff was only a 2 x 10.  but god what fun.



That's great, brings out the kid in you. I got a feelin there will be more hits in your yard in the near future.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> A skinny is a plank or ramp that is narrower than a bridge.




a 2x10.  lol, maybe i should read the mtb acronym thread.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

2knees, no problem. 
That looks awesome.  Next the Teeter totter!!!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

*Nepaug*

BTW, Pat. This is Nepaug, right up near the mighty Ski Sundown:





Looks like it has your name written all over it.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, Pat. This is Nepaug, right up near the mighty Ski Sundown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah great.  I will try any air i saw in there but i seriously doubt my bike is gonna last more than 1 or 2.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 20, 2008)

Incidentally, I was waiting to move so I had a basement to store my third bike in.

I'm moving next week. I'll probably get a hardtail with 100mm travel in the fork. With my weight, I figure more travel is probably advisable.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> yeah great.  I will try any air i saw in there but i seriously doubt my bike is gonna last more than 1 or 2.



One thing I've found interesting about mountain biking that I was talking about with MR. evil on our ride on Sunday. Stunts that you have no problem doing in your back yard suddenly seem very scary when you're 4 miles from the car. Tim and I were talking about how as kids we would take our BMX bikes off 3 foot high walls without even thinking about it. Yet, we both sat there for a few minutes contemplating taking a 30" drop. Might be an age/risk thing. Hard to explain.

Although, if you're willing to take your new MTB with basically no recent experience and ride up a 2x10 like that with apparently little concern, it's possible that you're just friggin' insane. If that's the case, I'm not sure I do want to ride with you and have you encourage me to kill myself.... :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn, 2knees!! Good background to have to get into freeride! You landed a flat landing on an HT... just take drops with a good landing and your bike will survive more than 2 drops.

That is awesome form man!! I'm taking notes...


----------



## powbmps (Aug 21, 2008)

> That is awesome form man!! I'm taking notes...



cbcbd is right.  Nice absorption!

Maybe I missed the "2knees gets a bike" thread, but what kind of bike is it?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Maybe I missed the "2knees gets a bike" thread, but what kind of bike is it?



He didn't make one, just mentioned in a thread he picked one up. Probably saw the direction of all the other "Which bike should I get" threads.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> One thing I've found interesting about mountain biking that I was talking about with MR. evil on our ride on Sunday. Stunts that you have no problem doing in your back yard suddenly seem very scary when you're 4 miles from the car. Tim and I were talking about how as kids we would take our BMX bikes off 3 foot high walls without even thinking about it. Yet, we both sat there for a few minutes contemplating taking a 30" drop. Might be an age/risk thing. Hard to explain.



Greg, i was being sarcastic.  The vids you posted were sick though.  crazy bastards.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 21, 2008)

I actually like Mt biking with a few obstacles.  It mixes up the different passions for biking for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Greg, i was being sarcastic.  The vids you posted were sick though.  crazy bastards.



Don't worry about your bike, I am sure if you are willing to do the cliff jump Greg will lend you his bike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

My hero:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

Seriously Pat, nice work.  When are you coming out with us for a ride?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Seriously Pat, nice work.  When are you coming out with us for a ride?



when i get back from vacation, i will absolutely make it a point.

Hopefully you guys can do another slow paced ride.  i certainly dont want to hold anyone up.  i'm gonna be sucking wind in about 10 minutes.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> My hero:



I'm building a 5 footer tonight.


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> when i get back from vacation, i will absolutely make it a point.
> 
> Hopefully you guys can do another slow paced ride.  i certainly dont want to hold anyone up.  i'm gonna be sucking wind in about 10 minutes.


I seriously doubt that.  But if it will help, I'll tag along so they won't be as likely to leave you in their dust.  At least you wouldn't be bringing up the rear by yourself then.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe I can coordinate a work trip down there on a Wednesday.  I'll keep you guys company at the back of the pack.

2knees - when are you back from vacation?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 21, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Maybe I can coordinate a work trip down there on a Wednesday.  I'll keep you guys company at the back of the pack.
> 
> 2knees - when are you back from vacation?



i'll be back on labor day.  you gotta do it.  If you can huck a bike like you throw yourself around on skis, this should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> screw mtn biking, i want to go out and get a freestyle bike.



The future 2knees:

http://www.vimeo.com/1227995?pg=embed&sec=1227995


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 21, 2008)

pat u will be fine.  ill tag along as well.  if we get bored i can help you make things more entertaining. ;-)  

i might have a loaner bike with FS for the next ride...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> The future 2knees:
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/1227995?pg=embed&sec=1227995



Dammit I just came in here to post the same thing!  Almost word for word! :angry:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i might have a loaner bike with FS for the next ride...



Please tell me it isn't a loaner from Johnnypoach.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> pat u will be fine.  ill tag along as well.  if we get bored i can help you make things more entertaining. ;-)
> 
> i might have a loaner bike with FS for the next ride...



Yeah, right. You two might not make it out of the parking lot. :lol: You need to elaborate on this loaner FS...


----------



## Paul (Aug 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'll be back on labor day.  you gotta do it.  If you can huck a bike like you throw yourself around on skis, this should be pretty entertaining.



Where you goin'?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 21, 2008)

Cape Cod.  my (future) sister in law is getting married in Mashpee so we just turned it into our summer vacation.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 21, 2008)

U coming back Labor Day you said?? LD Nass ride??


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Cape Cod.  my (future) sister in law is getting married in Mashpee so we just turned it into our summer vacation.



Trail of Tears is some really great singletrack right near Mashpee in West Barnstable:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/32472-trail-tears-west-barnstable-ma-7-27-08-a.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/32474-trail-tears-west-barnstable-ma-7-29-08-a.html

http://crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=192
http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=462

Pretty smooth and easy singletrack. Hit that up while you're out there.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> LD Nass ride??




in english please  :smile:


greg, thanks for that post.  totally gonna look into that.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> in english please  :smile:
> 
> 
> greg, thanks for that post.  totally gonna look into that.



Labor Day ride at Nassahegan State Forest.

Trail of Tears is pretty mellow. Perfect to get started on.


----------



## Paul (Aug 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Cape Cod.  my (future) sister in law is getting married in Mashpee so we just turned it into our summer vacation.



Nice. I'm heading-up to the Whites next week. Same deal sans wedding.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 21, 2008)

> If you can huck a bike



Not much chance of that happening.  I ride scared .


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> The future 2knees:
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/1227995?pg=embed&sec=1227995


  I hope none of you have plans for that!  Though I could see Austin doing a project like that....


----------



## 2knees (Aug 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> The future 2knees:
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/1227995?pg=embed&sec=1227995



holy crap i finally watched this.

so many things we used to do but taken to another level.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 23, 2008)

ate some blueberries, listening to some dead, and just watched that vid.  cool 8)


----------



## JD (Sep 1, 2008)

That stuff looks fun.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

*Poser*

I guess it was just a short-lived fad, eh???

:smash:

:razz:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2008)

not really.  just made different choices.  I played in an all day softball tourney last saturday and had been playing twice a week for 2 and 1/2 months.  

I did manage to relearn rock and rolls and i've been contemplating a tailwhip if i reconfigure my cables.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> not really.  just made different choices.  I played in an all day softball tourney last saturday and had been playing twice a week for 2 and 1/2 months.



Just breaking balls... :lol:



2knees said:


> I did manage to relearn rock and rolls and i've been contemplating a tailwhip if i reconfigure my cables.



Not sure what the hell you're talking about, but maybe you should install some pegs and some rad mags too... :roll:

:razz:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> some rad mags too... :roll:
> 
> :razz:



do you remember those rims???


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> do you remember those rims???



I never had a cool enough BMX bike to warrant mags. The best bike I had was some second hand POS from Montgomery-Ward... :roll:

Get off your wuss-ass and join us on a ride. Talk to Grassi. He hung with us for 8 miles after only riding ~5 times.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I never had a cool enough BMX bike to warrant mags. The best bike I had was some second hand POS from Montgomery-Ward... :roll:
> 
> Get off your wuss-ass and join us on a ride. Talk to Grassi. He hung with us for 8 miles after only riding ~5 times.



yeah but i'm built like a jack-ass, i mean a mule.  pat is a wee little guy.  we miss you pat!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I never had a cool enough BMX bike to warrant mags. The best bike I had was some second hand POS from Montgomery-Ward... :roll:
> 
> Get off your wuss-ass and join us on a ride. Talk to Grassi. He hung with us for 8 miles after only riding ~5 times.




softball is over and i've managed to quit smoking for over 3 weeks now.  I have barely used the bike.  The only thing i want to do is to ride it.  I'm going to make to an outing soon, i would almost bank on it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah but i'm built like a jack-ass, i mean a mule.  pat is a wee little guy.  we miss you pat!



Sweet! Nice job piling on. :beer:

gmcunni too. He rocked it with us for an 8+ miler in the pouring effin rain the other day. And he was nursing a broken shoulder much of the summer.

Pat - you've run out of excuses...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah but i'm built like a jack-ass, i mean a mule.  pat is a wee little guy.  we miss you pat!




_sniff_ _sniff_

do i smell some smacktalk?

Hey Adonis, wee-man will take you on in anything, anytime.   Except for lacrosse or General Eating and Waist Size.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> _sniff_ _sniff_
> 
> do i smell some smacktalk?
> 
> Hey Adonis, wee-man will take you on in anything, anytime.   Except for lacrosse or General Eating and Waist Size.



if you don't watch it i will give you the sugar bush treatment and make you hang with andyzee.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> Hey Adonis, wee-man will take you on in anything, anytime.   Except for lacrosse or General Eating and Waist Size.



Ouch.

I would put my money on Grassi on:


Fist fight
Wrestling
Bong hits
Shots
Funnels
Croquet
Definitely, mountain biking

Bump skiing? Sorry Chris, gotta give the edge to Pat on that one....

:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I would put my money on Grassi on:
> 
> ...



i'll have to agree with you on this one.  but pat is really competitive and scrappy.  the fight and wrestling might be interesting.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Well? Now that you went on a real ride and have had a few days to lick your wounds, what do you think?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well? Now that you went on a real ride and have had a few days to lick your wounds, what do you think?



Its awesome.  I'd really like to get back out this week.  I'll admit, i'm not enamored with the climbing aspect.  It makes me realize just how out of shape i am.  I want to huck something bigger though.  In the worst way.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> Its awesome.  I'd really like to get back out this week.  I'll admit, i'm not enamored with the climbing aspect.  It makes me realize just how out of shape i am.  I want to huck something bigger though.  In the worst way.



Well, unless you're doing lift-serviced, you need to ride up to be able to ride down. The climbs get easier the more you do it. I have noticed lately though if I let more than 3 or 4 days go by between rides, the cardio conditioning suffers. Amazing you can lose it that fast. I was really feeling the lungs when on the ride we did, but 3 days later, Jeff and I did pretty much the same route and it was far easier.

Within a few weeks as it gets darker quicker, we're going to be looking at weekends only. That sucks. I know. I know. Buy a light.

You're going to fold that bike eventually... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I would put my money on Grassi on:
> 
> ...



LOL...Bong Hits..


----------

